
Mozilla releases massive crawl data dump and announces data challenge - doomling
https://medium.com/firefox-context-graph/overscripted-digging-into-javascript-execution-at-scale-2ed508f21862
======
doomling
The "contest" repo where the data can be accessed is here:
[https://github.com/mozilla/Overscripted-Data-Analysis-
Challe...](https://github.com/mozilla/Overscripted-Data-Analysis-Challenge)

